#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailands Travellers Tales >  >  > Thailand Hotels, Resorts and Guest Houses >  >  A weekend in the hills. Ban Mae KamPong, Chiangmai

## Thetyim

I recently went to Ban Mae KamPong for a 3 day visit.

KamPong is only 50km from Chiang Mai but is very different from the city.
It lies in a remote valley at an altitude of 1300m and has a population of 300 people.
The village is stretched out along the edge of  the stream that flows through the valley .
The altitude makes it much cooler, in fact they only have two seasons, cool & wet.





This is a remote location, there is no nightlife, only a couple of general stores and one small restaurant which is open daytime. Also your mobile won't get a signal here.

The local economy is miang leaves, coffee, herbal pillows, electricity and homestay.
The fast flowing stream was used to run a generator to power the village.
It was so successful that they now have three generators and sell electricity to EGAT, so if you are an eco-tourist this place should be on your list.

----------


## Thetyim

A bloke from Newcastle (john) runs a B&B place there at
23, Moo3, Tambon Huay Kaew.  Tel 053 518 150
www.greenborneo.com/johneco 

However we decided to rough it and go for the local homestay .
That way you get meals and a personal tour guide thrown in. 
The food was excellent but the guide only speaks thai.
Our hosts were very friendly and it was fascinating to watch the production of miang leaves.




First you light the fire and get the water hot.





Then you wait for the picker (ie the wife) to arrive with the fresh leaves

----------


## Thetyim

The leaves are then packed into the large wooden vat thingy






Then with a little help from the bloke next door you lift the vat onto the boiler
and steam away for a couple of hours.





The leaves are then wrapped into palm size packets and fermented for 30 days before selling.

----------


## Thetyim

Next we have the "magic stone"
Actually it's just a large boulder that you can rock with one hand because the bottom is rounded but the thai's think this is magic





Now we have a generator. Not really a major tourist attraction but thought I had better post a piccy of one.  
It was much smaller and quieter than I had imagined.

----------


## buadhai

Nice photos and a good story. Thanks.

----------


## Thetyim

Next stop is the stone tunnel
The stream runs under a huge boulder, you can see how big it is compared to the man in the picture

----------


## Thetyim

> Nice photos and a good story. Thanks.


Shut Up.  I haven't finished yet

----------


## Thetyim

Now we are back in the village and visiting the bamboo hat maker's house.
See how she starts off with a strip of bamboo and she sews it into a hat.  Clever.













Then of course we have to wait an hour for my wife to choose which identical hat is the best one for her.

----------


## Thetyim

By the way, if you fancy a cup of coffee you just go out and pick your own here.
This coffee bush was growing wild by the roadside





And lastly we have the waterfall, about a 2km walk east of the village.
The guide was very useful here because he can point out all the exotic plants and trees that you don't get elsewhere in thailand.

----------


## Thetyim

How to get there.

From ChiangMai take the 1317 east towards San KhamPaeng.

Stay on the 1317 until you have passed San Khampaeng and then you will reach
Ban Huay Kaew, here you must take the right fork signposted to Ban Mae KamPong.
Another 15km and you will be there.  It is a lovely drive.

If you want a homestay then phone the village headman on 095 594 797

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Are we allowed to say nice things yet?

----------


## Thetyim

OK.  Go Ahead.

I've finished now

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I don't know what to say now, apart from "Nice pics, good info and where can you get some local rumpty-tumpty?"  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

Nice pics etc, what are miang leaves for?

----------


## aging one

Oh that place looks so nice and naturally cool, with this killer hot season I would like to go right now.





> Then of course we have to wait an hour for my wife to choose which identical hat is the best one for her.


 
That was a great line as well.  I do now know all Thai women are alike.

----------


## dirtydog

> Next we have the "magic stone" Actually it's just a large boulder that you can rock with one hand because the bottom is rounded but the thai's think this is magic


You should really have jammed something underneath it so it couldn't be rocked anymore  :Smile:

----------


## aging one

You are the one kid who never did grow up DD, but ya did turn into a man!! :Smile:

----------


## Thetyim

> Nice pics etc, what are miang leaves for?


They are fermented tea leaves.
You wrap them around a mixture of ginger, sugar, salt.
Pop it in your mouth and then suck on it for a while.

It is a northern thai tradition.  Quite nice.

----------


## buadhai

> Originally Posted by buadhai
> 
> Nice photos and a good story. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Shut Up.  I haven't finished yet


OK. I take it all back....

----------


## stroller

The active part of Miang is Coffeine, the farmers and builders here chew it habitually during the day.

----------


## Little Chuchok

Cool pics mate.Be great to get out of the heat as well!

----------


## friscofrankie

Great pics.  So much to see and do just a few klicks out of the city here.  We're on our way to the dealership to get the car fixed just so we can get out more often.  Your post was certanly an inspiration

----------


## aging one

If it doesnt rain and the heat doesnt break I may have to go up there in May and blow off the soiree in June.  I am dying in this heat.  From my aircon office, to my car, to my bedroom.  Damn its hot!!

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> If it doesnt rain and the heat doesnt break I may have to go up there in May and blow off the soiree in June.  I am dying in this heat.  From my aircon office, to my car, to my bedroom.  Damn its hot!!


Poof!  :Greddy2:

----------


## Roc

I'm interested,how much is it to stay there? :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

An excellent thread! I am ashamed that I did not peruse this adventure before. Excellent job Thetyim!! :Smile:

----------


## Mathos

Thetyim, great thread and thanks for the link to the same mate.

Glad you enjoyed it there, I thought the place was beautiful.

----------


## smeden

wery nice pics thanks for the links      :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## sunsetter

nice stuff thetyim, just got me all teak doored up on a sunday morning in the sunny england! cheers, green!

----------


## Carnwadrick

Good thread Thetyim, I'm heading up to Chiang Mai in the next couple of weeks and this looks the perfect place to visit for a couple of days how is the weather in October

----------


## bobbysan124

Very enjoyable.

----------


## Nawty

on the list to visit

----------


## terry57

Another great thread I've just cracked onto.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## DrAndy

yep, there are a lot of good threads lost in the mists of time

----------


## Jenny

Gorgeous! beautiful pictures...... I'd like to schedule my journey there in the near future...

----------


## billy the kid

ah the simple life.
enjoyed the pics and story.
but 3 days man ?

----------


## grasshopper

This thread. I must be psychic or psychotic? I have just returned from about 5 days in and around Chiang Mai. After staying in Jomtien, this place was Nirvana, with real Thai/Lanna people. Never visited the bars and the places of minor repute at all. Ensconced with a Lanna lady who makes my head and heart spin. She took me walking in Chatuchak  Park, BKK and then another one, name not known to me. Bike riding, walking, experiences with real people in BKK and then CM  the clincher. I am looking at spending the rest of my days here. Is it a big mistake? Or is it the bottle of wi daeng just consumed tonight? All valid criticisms received and digested with some good will. Just dont get too personal.  Aint love grand or what? Disabuse me if you can.  ::spin::

----------


## johnclave111

very nice weather as shown in photos, very nice pics and location also i like it very much its pleasure to visit this place.

----------

